# Max RPM for a D&D ES-33 Series wound motor



## Juiced (May 2, 2009)

Hello all!

I have been looking for the Max RPM for a D&D ES-33 Series wound motor. This is their 6.7 inch motor. 

I get conflicting reports. 

Thanks!!!!

Ed


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Juiced said:


> Hello all!
> I get conflicting reports.
> 
> Thanks!!!!
> ...


I would like to know as well.


----------



## Juiced (May 2, 2009)

5000 seems to be the best answer so far.....


Ed


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Juiced said:


> 5000 seems to be the best answer so far.....
> 
> Ed


Seems odd that the 9" and 6.5/6.7/7" motors all have the same redline.

If you calculate the centrifugal force 9" at 5 grand is significantly higher.

Ah well.


----------



## ZeroGasoline (Jul 30, 2008)

When I first got my motor (D&D ES-15) I seem to remember getting a document from the re seller saying the max was around 5.5k - I was told by them that around 4k is the sweet spot. I'll see if I can dig up that sheet.


----------



## ZeroGasoline (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is the file I got (didn't take me as long to find it as I thought!). It's a bit hard to read, but it's data for the D&D ES-15 motor. It's still the 6.7", just a lower voltage.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Juiced (May 2, 2009)

You are correct, it is a 6.7 and rated for 48 volts. All of the data I have seen show you can run it to at least 72 and some indicate 96 volts. 


Ed


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Juiced said:


> You are correct, it is a 6.7 and rated for 48 volts. All of the data I have seen show you can run it to at least 72 and some indicate 96 volts.
> 
> Ed


72v is a bit easier to handle though, in any event I think I will loosely follow 5500rpm max for my paticular motor, it is very similar in weight and spec to the D&D, I have found two very rough data sheets one states 5500rpm continous another states 6300rpm continous, I will have to live with the 40mph absolute max speed on this fixed gear ratio vehicle.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I have an ADC K99-4007 6.7" that is basically identical to the ES-33 and I have used it at 96 volts perfectly fine.

10 HP Cont @ 96 Volts, Max Eff @ 5000 RPMs
8.5 HP Cont @ 72 Volts, Max Eff @ 3800 RPMs
6000 RPM Red line

I was never able to take it past 4500 RPMs in my Civic since it ran out of torque by that RPM.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Juiced (May 2, 2009)

Yes it does and thanks for the info!


Ed


----------

